# a young guild (10-16)



## flame

right, a guild for lotr fan aged 16 and under, were the can discus toliens work with older people making it hard to understand. and other stuff to, like teen life and so on, what do u thing.


----------



## Idril

It's a good idea, but we'd be 'advertising' the younger members of the forum to possible perverts (web crawlers) looking for victims.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Oh man that's sad!


----------



## Celebthôl

Well putting in birthdays on our profiles does that so easily, so there isnt really a way to stop it, like now i know how old all three of you are by simply clicking on your names


----------



## Wolfshead

It could work. But, again, as with the Legolas Luvers Guild, mighten it degrade into inane babble? Chatspeak, 'Leoglas Rulez" and the like.

I suppose I'm slandering, but I should be able to get away with it - I'm in the age bracket...


----------



## Ithrynluin

We should also consider the length of the main page of TTF. With too many guilds there it might be too stretched...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Here's the thing, we have a Periaur (Tweens) and on Ost-in-Edhil (pensioners as Legoman likes to call them ) I think it only fair to have a guild for the younger members...

It's only fair to have a place where they can talk with people their own age...


----------



## Talierin

I rather like the idea, but increase the age to 10-18, since periaur is 19-30


----------



## BlackCaptain

That would actualy make alot of sense! And what with all the RPing Guilds clearing out, it'd be a great chance! Or... opurtunity I should say


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes! Ages 10-18, and it could be a place for young people to socialize.  They need a guild...it's not fair for everyone else to have one and not them.


----------



## Feanorian

I say we go for it. We need someone to organize it. Tal kinda gave us the okay for it so I guess we could start it in the other guild and society section and see if it grows, Flame would you like to do that?


----------



## BlackCaptain

Oh Oh! If Flame doesn't want to I'd love to do it! Haha... You can see I'm pro-Guild of Yungun's. But of course that's just if Flame doesn't want to, say if this was just an idea that he had. 

And what could the name be??? Guild of Pherianath? Iduno... random thought...


----------



## Feanorian

> And what could the name be??? Guild of Pherianath? Iduno... random thought...



Sounds good to me, but hey it was Flames original idea so lets see if he has anymore thoughts.


----------



## flame

cool, u mean like moderate it, i sure will. and black capten help me mod it to, he asked me nicly.


i was thinkin of a name like young blood guild or something like that, what do you think?

i am made up you all like it, i thought it was going to be delated.


----------



## Beleg

Now this is a Guild I am in favour of. I would dearly like to have one such Guild. But I have to ask, in practice is it possible to create a worthwile Guild of Youngsters without ringing up any of the problems listed before. Nay, not so. Better leave the things as they are. Age distinction will not help matters, as some of the best members I know in this forum regard age distinction with contempt. 
But Wonko, our or atleast my primary objective in browsing this site is not for chatting with my peers but learning what I can about Tolkien's work from people of every age, cast and creed. 
And as I believe the age restrictions in Ost-In-Edhil's have been lifted? At the moment we don't need a new Guild, but we need more people to join the allready present Guild's and refuel them with young passion and spirit.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Beleg, the point of creating a guild like this is because SO many members are between the ages of 10 and 18. If there is a guild for those over 30 and a guild for those between the ages of 19-29, we should also have a guild for the rest of the membership.
We can't assume all young people are going to be destructive and only talk about who loves Legolas more.
That's not fair.
Think of all the worthwhile forum members who are young and still contribute excellently to Conversations?
(Cir, Tal, Beorn...all mods under 19)

I think it's important to give this guild a try.


----------



## Walter

I am all for it, though I do understand Idril's concerns. But I would expect that any such approach by a forum member would lead to an immediate and irrevocable ban.

Aside from that, I think that this guild should be moderated by existing moderators (since we have a few in this age range), who also should take care that the guild isn't used mainly for slow motion chat and that spelling and grammar is maintained at least to some degree.


----------



## Beleg

Well Wonko, to each his own. 



> Think of all the worthwhile forum members who are young and still contribute excellently to Conversations?



I am not saying that young members are not capable of forming a decent conversation. Nay, on the contrary most of the young members are indeed very decent fellows and great Tolkien scholars. But what is the use of forming a new guild when we allready have five/six debating/discussing Guild's among us? 
Personally I am all for this idea, but i think that the introduction of a new Guild of Teens would effect the working of the other Guilds, specially if the new formed Guild is a debating/discussing Guild's. Members will flock from the other Guilds towards it which would effect the activities going on in the other guilds. If we are really to make one such Guild then we should decide it's motives, its functions. The way some of the people are portraying this Teen Guild, it sounds to me nothing more then a fun chatroom.


----------



## Walter

Beleg, from the posts above, I don't think this is going to be a Tolkien-debating guild....


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *I am all for it, though I do understand Idril's concerns. But I would expect that any such approach by a forum member would lead to an immediate and irrevocable ban.
> *



I'm not sure whether such a 'web-crawler' would make himself/herself very obvious to everyone just like that. There are PMs and e-mails and these are really the most dangerous.

And one more thing, do people ages 10-18 really have that much in common? Sure there is a big range among the Periaur as well but IMO they have much more in common than, let's say, a 10 year old and an 18 year old.


----------



## flame

well, what do u thing of thease names.

young blood giuld.

guild of little poeple (black captainds idea)

the teen guild.

young ttr fan guild.


----------



## Bergile

Well, I thinks its a good idea, though Beleg is right,it would need a point.
And look how good my grammar is.


----------



## Lantarion

I don't think the Guild is that good of an idea.. I mean what good would it do? It would only further separate the Members.
I think the Guild of Periaur is good, because there are far less people in that age group than below it, I find. The ranks of this Guild of Youngsters would soon swell to well over a thousand if it came to be.. 
I'm not outright against it, I just don't see the need.


----------



## Walter

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> I'm not sure whether such a 'web-crawler' would make himself/herself very obvious to everyone just like that. There are PMs and e-mails and these are really the most dangerous.


Neither PM nor the email address should be availabe for someone who is not a registered member here, but I see your point that there are ways to circumvent this...


----------



## BlackCaptain

OOO! 

Noss en Pheriannath, which is Clan of the Halflings in Sindarian. 

OR:

Noss en Hîn, which is Clan of the Children in Sindarian. 

Again, just some Ideas...

-----Edit-----



> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *We can't assume all young people are going to be destructive and only talk about who loves Legolas more.
> That's not fair.
> 
> ....
> 
> Think of all the worthwhile forum members who are young and still contribute excellently to Conversations?
> (Cir, Tal, Beorn...all mods under 19)*



Yeah... We could talk about who also loves the Witch King more! Haha... But seriously... It could just be a big place where the youth of the nation, represented upon a tiny forum in the vast world of the internet, could talk about everything, and use the term 'lol' without being looked on as a AIMing weirdo. Haha...

Oh! And don't forget me in that list! Although I'm not quite a Moderator... Haha

Excelent idea Flame


----------



## Eliot

I think it's a great idea. I know _I_ would join.  I like BlackCaptain's idea for a name: Noss en Hîn, Clan of the Children. I would gladly join this guild.


----------



## flame

like what im haerin B.C (black captian)


----------



## Walter

..and maybe this Guild could also be involved in the beta-testing for the new TTF spellchecker...


----------



## Beleg

> like what im haerin B.C (black captian)



Err, can you atleast make this phrase a bit readable. No offence but it is really difficult to read what you are writing.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Yes... But we get used to it seeing as how we use the Instant Messenger so often... And we need a place where we can talk like that! I could be the grammar dude though... Mabey


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *I could be the grammar dude though... Mabey *






I'd like a youngin's guild. I'd of course join it.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Whats that grin suposed to mean?! *Gets all suspicious*


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I think that if you have this guild you should use the EXACT same grammar you use on the rest of the forum. No bad grammar, no bad spelling, no excessive chat speak, etc. If not, I will speak against this guild completely. If you've got this guild you've got to use it maturely . . . and if even now you're talking about using chatspeak and bad spelling it's like holding up a big warning sign.

But, I think the idea could be a good one, if used correctly. If the idea does go through, what about calling the guild _The Cottage of Lost Play?_


----------



## Lantarion

What's 'clan' or 'guild' in Quenya?
It could be called "[Clan] Vanwa Tyaliéva"! 

Ooh, look at me, all pro-kids.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Aw cmon dude... Sindarian is SO much cooler than Quenya! Everyone knows that!


----------



## Wolfshead

I'd agree with you there, Nenya. Anyone starts saying 'lol' more often and I will *was going to put graphic torture method, then remembered previous experience...*.

I think there could be conflict in this guild, however. Look at the other aged guilds, populated by 'adults'. Ok, I can't phrase this correctly - but older and younger ones in the 'kids guild' won't get along because there is a vast difference in mentalitys whereas people even out as the get older. Or something like that.

I'm not saying it's a bad idea, that's just another thing to think about.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Hey, I was wondering if I could start a poll here in the Suggestion Box to vote for the name of this guild... Either:


Young Blood
Noss en Hîn (_Clan of the Children_)
Noss en Pheriannath (_Clan of the Halflings_)
The Cottage of Lost Play

Could I make an entirely new thread where we can clearly see the votes, or just keep it here?


----------



## Lantarion

Let's not even start to think of names, when it's not at all certain that there is going to be any such Guild.


----------



## Maedhros

I guess I don't understand the need to separte members because of their age. It just doesn't makes sense. Let me give you an example:
There is a project called the _Revised Sil Project_ in another forum where people are trying to make a more complete Silmarillion. The people that help in there need to be very well versed in Tolkien. There is a member there that I invited here because I liked the way he posted, and in all of our convos, the matter of age never really turned up. I found out later that this member is waay younger than I thought and that he wouldn't be allowed in a Guild where the only rule is age, and the interesting thing is that that individual could out argue and probably knows more about Tolkien than his elders.
It just doesn't makes sense.


----------



## flame

right im going to start two polls, first one asking, 'do you want a guild for young meberes. and the second is black captians idea (i will let you do that black captain)

am i alwaold to do that?


----------



## Idril

Can I ask - the purpose of this guild and can that purpose not be included anywhere else on the forum?


----------



## EllethBronwe

I like the idea of something for younger people. I'm 17, but 10-18 is a big difference. I personally wouldn't be able to communicate with a 10 year old about Tolkien's work. Not that 10 year olds are incapable of understanding it, there's just too much of a maturity gap. People mature a lot between those ages, it'd be too spread out.


----------



## Talierin

The average youngest age on ttf is 13... I don't think I even KNOW of a 10 year old on here... most of the 13 year olds are pretty competent too, that's why they've read lotr


----------



## Lantarion

> _Originally posted by Talierin_
> most of the 13 year olds are pretty competent too, that's why they've read lotr


Or that's why they've seen the movies..


----------



## flame

well im 14 and i have read the hobbit and fellowship of the rings and starting ttt.


----------



## Arvedui

> _Originally posted by Nenya Evenstar _
> *I think that if you have this guild you should use the EXACT same grammar you use on the rest of the forum. No bad grammar, no bad spelling, no excessive chat speak, etc. *



Quoth the Raven...

There is way to much chatspeak on the Forum already.

I might be a little biased, but I have that sneeking feeling that such a guild will increase such nonsense.


----------



## Bergile

is this guild or whatever going to be for us "youth" of the forum to talk about tolkien with our peers, or what. I mean, it is a good idea, but you could just as easily talk to anyone else on the forum just as well without age being a problem.
I suppose it would be good to hear opinions from people your own age. Sometimes you just think people will think less of because of your young age and inexperience of life. Sob.


----------



## Bethelarien

I like this idea, but why not have it from 10-18? The GoP is from 19-something. So if you only went to 16, then you'd be excluding 17 & 18-year-olds from both guilds. But other than that, I like it. I PMed someone about that a while ago. They never got back to me.  May your luck be better than mine.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Yeah, chances are thats what's gonna happen if a guild like this is ever in fact created. I'd probly spend alot of time in there, and could edit any grammaticaly incorrect posts (if I'm granted moderatorship) so that it can easily be read.


----------



## Elbereth

I see no problem at all if a guild was created for that age group. I would love to see what genius can come from all those fresh minds. Although I do agree with the fact that age 10-18 is a huge gap...and I'm sure that not everyone will be able to relate with each other in that guild. 

However, we should all remember that the OiE and the Periaur were created because, we of this age group felt overwhelmed with all the youngsters on the forum. We wanted to find a haven where we can meet converse with those of our own age. 

One of my main reasons for setting up the Guild of Periaur was to find and meet more TTF members who were around my age...who grew up in my same generation...and could understand some of the pop culture references that I so frequently use in my posts. Up until that point, I knew only two or three members who were my age and after the guild was created, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that there were more people around my age than I thought. However, that number was still very small...therefore, we stretched the age down to 19 (since many 19 year olds are just begining to get a taste of what the Real World is about.) Although, used as a community to meet other members our age...we also have managed to keep it Tolkien focused by opening a thriving debate team and we have had a few Tolkien related threads. However, we have never discouraged folks not of that age group from participating...and in fact we have at least two very active honorary members who are not even within our age group (Snaga and Elgee). 

With that said...I wish all you youngsters luck on your endeavor. Perhaps, someday we'll see a debate tournament of the _'Ages'_.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Oh for heaven's sake no! I have enough trouble everyday when I get home fighting the generation gap! AGH! But the idea itself is a masterly one. I love it. 

And us youngsters do sometimes feel overwhelmed with the amount of stuff thats going on at TTF, and all of the huge guilds having huge debates and what not. It'd be nice if all of us wouldn't have to worry about everything else


----------



## Maedhros

Again, age discriminations comes again. What a sad day it is?
I wonder what will be next


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *And us youngsters do sometimes feel overwhelmed with the amount of stuff thats going on at TTF, and all of the huge guilds having huge debates and what not. It'd be nice if all of us wouldn't have to worry about everything else *


 Here's emphasis on the difference between the older 'kids' and the younger again. I can't imagine that those of us that are 15/16 - 18 are too overwhelmed by what goes on in TTF. And I'm beginning to think it wouldn't work - the difference between us older ones and the younger ones is too great.


----------



## Beleg

Err, can anyone tell me of any member who is less then 13 in this Forum? Ecthelion comes into mind, but I am not sure whether he is Twelve of Thirteen. Most of the youngsters are between 14 to 18. Now, I am positive that people of 16-17-18 can't be classified as Kids. 
I really don't this idea is applicable.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Sure it's applicable. All the other people have guilds, why shouldn't the youth? What I meant by that statement above *points up* was that we just need a place where we can hang out and discuss things. Like the War in the Middle East for example. We might wanna know what the younger people think. And of course we could talk about Tolkien subjecs with other people our age who don't have quotes from any HoME books in the blink of an eye! *Cough*Ithrynluin*Cough*


----------



## Beleg

> where we can hang out and discuss things. Like the War in the Middle East for example



What's the Guild of Politics for?



> And of course we could talk about Tolkien subjecs with other people our age who don't have quotes from any HoME books in the blink of an eye!



I don't think providing Quotes from HOME books "in a blink of an eye" has anything to do with age.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *What's the Guild of Politics for?*


 Discussing world affairs - war in Iraq etc. Last time I checked anyone can take part.


----------



## Lantarion

Uh, I think that was his point Craig.. 
But Maedhros echoed my past thoughts: it would only divide the membership futher. I think all age groups should discuss things together. That way the younger members might 'learn' something from the older ones, or vice versa. I don't think intelligence or wit is bound to age.
But on the whole anything that further separates themembership is not a good thing.

And Beleg, although I am 16 and still consider myself a child, you do make a point. 
And where would this Guild lead to anyway? What would be discussed there that would not be discussed in the Hall of Fire, or the Annals of the Eldanyárë, or Guild of Scholar's Hall, etc.?


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Uh, I think that was his point Craig.. *


 Damn, yeah, good point. That's what I get for not reading posts properly... I think I'll stop trying to be helpful


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *What's the Guild of Politics for?*



I think some of the younger ones are a little bit scared to go to the Guild of Politics. They know that they'll get wiped out in a debate because all the older people are usually just jerks. No one in particular though.

At least that's what I was scared of when I joined the forum, political discussions. I used to always lose in them, so I avoided them. Why _not_ have a place where the younger people can speak their mind without a 45-yearold yelling out that he's right just because he's older, and being young makes you dumb. That's all I got when I was new in the GoP. "You're only 13, you're not smart!", "you're immature!", "you're too young!".


----------



## Beleg

> I think some of the younger ones are a little bit scared to go to the Guild of Politics. They know that they'll get wiped out in a debate because all the older people are usually just jerks. No one in particular though.



Gah! Pooh! Scared? Why? I know you Eliot, Criyaher and Gandalf quite well in Guild of Politics and you always seemed to present sound cases--not kiddy stuff. I don't get what you mean by saying "Old people are just jerks"? Perhaps the sentence is wrongly paraphrased?



> At least that's what I was scared of when I joined the forum, political discussions



Oh well...To each his own.



> I used to always lose in them, so I avoided them. Why not have a place where the younger people can speak their mind without a 45-yearold yelling out that he's right just because he's older, and being young makes you dumb.



And why not get the place rid of the stupid 45 year old yeller who is stupid enough to form opinions about people due to their age?
Guild of Politics is for everyone, not specifically for Teenagers or Old People. If either of the group forms opinions about the other based on their age then that group/person has something seriously wrong with himself/itself. 

No offense meant to anyone, but It really hurts to see people forming negtive opinions about people just because of their age.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *It really hurts to see people forming negative opinions about people just because of their age. *



Yes! Exactly! That's why I didn't want to post in the GOP!  That's exactly my point!


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *No offense meant to anyone, but It really hurts to see people forming negtive opinions about people just because of their age. *



I myself have had run-ins or maybe just one, with Eliot and, his descent into personal insults, and the aggressive refusal to accept the fact that someone else may have a different opinion, caused my negative opinion on that occasion, it was caused by behaviour not age! I have noticed though some very mature posts from him since and I think that's great!, would this have happen though if he was not interacting with older members.

I think calling the older forum members 'jerks' is not very nice  I had no idea you thought I was a jerk. But it's comments like that I personally find immature, whether they come from a 45 yrs old or a 14 yr old. 

I myself was very much like some of you and got into politics at a very early age and spent a lot of time with adults, and I used to get very cross when I was told I had no right to have an opinion because I was too young - admittedly this tended to happen when I was winning the debates I think you have a right to voice or type your opinion at what ever age, but you also need to be open to new ideas and concepts yourself and willing to listen to others, not just hear what they say. Us 'jerks' tend to get our opinions from our life experiences not just theory, we've been around longer and tend to have 'been there, seen it, done it' not just read about it.

I apologise if I'm off-topic, but I just had to respond to the 'jerk' charges, irrespective of whom they referred too.


----------



## Eriol

"Jerkdom" is universal, and it respects neither age not social status, creed, race, nationality and any other criterion I might think of.

Fortunately this forum has less -- much less! -- than the average rate of jerks in the world. Is it related to Tolkien and his genius?


----------



## Arvedui

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> [BFortunately this forum has less -- much less! -- than the average rate of jerks in the world. Is it related to Tolkien and his genius?
> [/B]



Tolkien is why we came here (courtesy by Ancalagon), and I do believe that we came here, and stay here, because of the genious that we all feel in his works. So I guess Eriol is right.

Bergil wrote:


> Sometimes you just think people will think less of because of your young age and inexperience of life.


Some of the smartest people in this Forum, and the most Tolkien-learned, are in the age-group mentioned.
If I ever have thought of people that way (which I don't think I have), I have surely learned to think differently after I joined here.
Nevertheless, I do not think that many of the old-timers care much about someones age.

Aside from that, I still hope that such a guild, if it ever come into life, will NOT be the hometown of chat--speak and other nonsense of the same kind. This is a Forum dedicated to the works of a professor in languages. I think we should honour that.
If such matters are taken care of, then I think there have been presented a lot of good arguments to why it should be established.


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *I think calling the older forum members 'jerks' is not very nice  I had no idea you thought I was a jerk. But it's comments like that I personally find immature, whether they come from a 45 yrs old or a 14 yr old.*



I apologize for my comment. I wasn't thinking of you (Idril) when I said that older folks were jerks. I'm just tired of being discriminated........


----------



## Idril

I didn't think your were (or hoped you weren't). My point was though, you can't make blanket statements - it's not fair (but then again, life isn't fair is it ). Also, you're kinda discriminating against the older forum members aren't you?

I've been discriminated against most of my life one way or another, integration not segregation is the way forward.


----------



## Maedhros

> _Originally posted by Eliot_
> I'm just tired of being discriminated........


And the answer is to create a guild which discriminates people because of age. Amazing.


----------



## Eliot

Well, if you think creating a guild for younger "children"/teenagers is discrimination, then the Guild of the Periaur is discrimination, am I right?


----------



## Maedhros

> _Originally posted by Eliot_
> Well, if you think creating a guild for younger "children"/teenagers is discrimination, then the Guild of the Periaur is discrimination, am I right?


Just as OiE was in his time. Yes it is!


----------



## Eliot

Fine. Who cares? Life does go on.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Okay, I think the topic's leaning a bit too much towards discrimination, this thread is to discuss the possibility of a guild for younger members after all...I think having a guild for younger members ( 10-16 ) is a good idea, because the members would have more things in common to discuss...if there's a Guild of the Periaur then a younger guild would be good.


----------



## Eriol

As for the issue of discrimination, I think that as long as the members of the Guild do not prohibit or frown upon contributions by older members, they would not be discriminating. Just as they should be welcomed into other age-related groups and, as far as I know (?), they are welcomed. (has any of them ever posted in Ost-in-Edhil? Even if they didn't, I believe that they would not be discriminated against solely on the basis of age).

I don't know the technical problems related with the establishment of such a guild, it involves very abstract concepts like bandwidth . (Or doesn't it?). But as I see it, the more guilds the merrier. 

We have Legolas luvers, maniacal Monty Python fans (and I am one, though I never posted there -- well, perhaps this shows I'm not _maniacal_), the Simpson society... why not a "sub-Periaur"?

If they are to be subject to the same rules of civility and good behavior that are seen in the rest of the Forum, more power to them.


----------



## EllethBronwe

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *Okay, I think the topic's leaning a bit too much towards discrimination, this thread is to discuss the possibility of a guild for younger members after all...I think having a guild for younger members ( 10-16 ) is a good idea, because the members would have more things in common to discuss...if there's a Guild of the Periaur then a younger guild would be good. *



Now here is another problem, and I don't know how many people will agree with me about this, but since when do 10-16 year olds have a lot in common. 16 year olds drive and have jobs and work to earn their way just as any adult with the exception that most 16 year olds don't have to provide for a family. While 10 year olds are still playing kickball and playing with Barbie dolls. And not that they are incompetant of understanding Tolkien, (I worked at a library and saw many "children" checking out LotR books along with their Goosebumps and Magic Treehouse books). Still, going by how many 10 year olds belong to the site, the ages are too low. If I were 16, I personally would feel like I was being catagorized as a child, I have had three jobs since I was fifteen and I don't feel like I should be placed in a group with 10 year olds. The age groups need to be a little more narrow. And like Bethelarien said what about us 17-18 year olds. We are just as adult as any 45-year old here. I think that if we are able to vote and go into battle we should be included in the adult age group.


----------



## Eliot

Well, you know, you wouldn't _have_ to join.


----------



## EllethBronwe

I am not thinking of myself only, I bet others would feel this way too and I'm not sixteen so I couldn't join. All I'm saying is we should not catgorize young adults as children.


----------



## Legolam

I just want to briefly respond to the point that the Periaur are the only age-restricted guild now that the OiE have removed that restriction. As somone pointed out, we have several members that are either above or below the age restriction. We feel it's more a state of mind than anything else, but we've officially kept the age restriction to advertise that being in the guild requires you to think like a "Tween". I think a younger guild is a great idea if it gathers like-minded people together.


----------



## Bergile

Didn't someone earlier say that the guild should be for 10-18 year olds?


----------



## Turin

Yeah, I think the guilds a great idea and I would join. Tell me when its started.


----------



## Devushka

I think if the younger members want to post in topics they are interested in, they should just find some location in the forum where they are comfortable doing so. There are so, so many places and topics and threads. Surely they'll find someplace to be in TTF. 

So, whatever, start it, but I'd think it would just be a bit more hastle for the mods and take up room. We could always just start it and see what kind of stuff goes on, then shut it down if things don't work out???


----------



## flame

i jus dont thinks its fair that theres a guild for 19 to 29 year olds and there isnt a guild for 13 ro 18 year olds.


----------



## Devushka

yeah, why did they even do that? why can't people just find out for themselves which ones they want to post in...?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

To further facilitate action being taken into this matter why don't you send an e-mail to [email protected] and ask us about it that way.

Apparently the process with the C9 isn't quick, but I think this issue really should be pressed even more than the issue of a "religion" guild...so I'd support your query.

Just submit it formally and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Talierin

It's already been pretty much fixed, the Periaur dropped their age limit to 15 or so, I believe


----------



## Turin

Well I'm 13 so I still can't join the guild.


----------



## flame

i have to wait till 5th october (hint, hint) till im 15


----------



## Talierin

You know what, I really dont think Elb or any of the Periaur would mind you joining if you are underage... if not, there are other guilds you could join, like Outcasts


----------



## flame

Outcast's, just because we are yonger dosent mean we should be out casts


----------



## Aulë

If you are under the age of 15, and wish to join the Periar; PM Elbereth and ask for a 'extraordinary' membership 
When the age limit was 18, we had numerous members under the required age.


----------



## Talierin

It's only a name... the guild is really quite fun and not so outcasty as some people think or would like it to be


----------



## Turin

Outcast is cool, I finally decided to join cause all the other guilds I joined were deleted.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

As a tentative suggestion, I'd say go ahead and make this "Young Guild" in the "Miscellaneous Guilds" section, and if after the trial period, we see that you are able to handle running the guild by yourselves, not spam, etc. then you may or may not be granted guild space of your own.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

The C9 is in the midst of discussing your proposals.

We feel that it would be best for you to set up your "Young 'Uns Guild" in the "Other Guilds" section of the forum and as I stated above, if you can manage it well, stay spam-free, discuss worthwhile topics, etc. the Guild will then have the chance to become a full-fledged guild.


I feel that it is safe to say, on behalf of the C9, that we will not grant you guild priveleges until after this trial period. Despite the changes in some of the guilds that now make it possible for the younger members of TTF to join we still feel that having a guild for the younger forum members will be a positive step, and that seeing as there are other guilds devoted to certain age-groups it is only fair that the younger forum members be given a chance at the same.

Thank you.


----------

